# what's wrong with my routine



## gkeehanpb (Jul 27, 2015)

Since I have really oily face skin type, I always try to take care of the dead skin cell, sebum, and pores on my face because I think that they cause the pimples on my face. Therefore, before I go to bed, I exfoliate the dead skin cell and clean the pores two or three times in every week, wash my face clearly with the cleansing foam for oily and combination skin type, and put skin care products, such as toner and moisturizing cream that are also good for oily face. However, every morning when I wake up, I feel that my face is too oily! Am I doing something wrong with my skin care routine?


----------



## Lin1018 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm not a professional but I read this on the Boots website which may help you understand your problem http://www.webmd.boots.com/skin-problems-and-treatments/features/oily-skin-solutions-that-work, particularly the last para by Hermione Lawson from the British Skin Foundation. I hope it helps you. Personally since I started using Monsia Skincare around December 2014 I have noticed that my skin has smoothed and tightened, especially my neck area.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 10, 2015)

gkeehanpb said:


> Since I have really oily face skin type, I always try to take care of the dead skin cell, sebum, and pores on my face because I think that they cause the pimples on my face. Therefore, before I go to bed, I exfoliate the dead skin cell and clean the pores two or three times in every week, wash my face clearly with the cleansing foam for oily and combination skin type, and put skin care products, such as toner and moisturizing cream that are also good for oily face. However, every morning when I wake up, I feel that my face is too oily! Am I doing something wrong with my skin care routine?


  What specific products are you using?


----------



## Alipark (Oct 15, 2015)

Your routine sounds nice but it depends of what kind and brand you use an it also depends of what you eat.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 15, 2015)

Does your skin feel tight? It might be dehydrated. Personally, moisturization has helped my skin be less oily (counter-intuitive, I know!) I used to have super oily skin...I mean within 30 minutes of applying makeup no matter what primer I looked greasy. The only major change I made was to stop using products marketed toward oily skin because they dried me out before I could moisturize. I also cut down on the number of products I use, in order to truly see what works for me. My goal is to never have tight-feeling skin--thirsty skin produces an insane amount of oil to hydrate itself.

  My only beauty secret to less oily skin is finding the right balance of moisturization and exfoliation. My favorite skincare lines are Ceva-Ve, Clinique, and Paula's Choice primarily for her liquid BHA, which is absolutely magical. Having finicky skin sucks, so I wish you luck!


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 16, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Does your skin feel tight? It might be dehydrated. Personally, moisturization has helped my skin be less oily (counter-intuitive, I know!) I used to have super oily skin...I mean within 30 minutes of applying makeup no matter what primer I looked greasy. The only major change I made was to stop using products marketed toward oily skin because they dried me out before I could moisturize. I also cut down on the number of products I use, in order to truly see what works for me. My goal is to never have tight-feeling skin--thirsty skin produces an insane amount of oil to hydrate itself.


 
  Thanks for sharing this Jayjayy. I've been adding Vit E oil around my eyes and neck *AFTER* applying my Monsia day moisturizer and my night repair cream *because Vit E oil seals in moisture* and you are so right it is totally absorbed leaving it feeling really smooth but more "elastic".


----------

